
Punishment in 19th Century China (2014) - lermontov
http://blogs.harvard.edu/preserving/2014/07/01/punishment-in-19th-century-china/
======
jpatokal
I'm a little surprised this doesn't mention the death by a thousand cuts
(lingchi), which in 19th century China was just not a metaphor for poor change
management in software development.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lingchi](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lingchi)

------
vyas45
"Subordinates of government are examined at the end of each year, and if they
are found not to have improved, they receive forty blows." being carried over
to year end performance reviews at many organizations. Doesn't look like much
has changed.

